# My two ocicats



## AmyAS (Mar 4, 2015)

Leo









Leo in a tree









Monty









Leo and Monty









Leo and Monty asleep


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Oooo0 ! They are lovely jubbly. Love the picture of them being asleep.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very beautiful cats!:001_wub::001_wub: I love Occicats.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful cats, lovely to see some more Oci's on here


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

They are adorable!!!!


----------



## ZiggysSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh wow, they are stunning, I love ocicats!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wonderful photos of wonderful cats :001_tt1:


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Simply stunning!! Love that last pic of them snuggled in. I wish my 3 would do that!! X


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## ClareBear203 (Apr 23, 2015)

AmyAS said:


> Leo
> 
> View attachment 153480
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Leo in the first pic looks like my new kitten Wilson


----------

